# NASA encontrada animais vivos a 180 metros debaixo do gelo



## Rog (18 Mar 2010 às 16:09)

Cientistas da NASA descobriram seres vivos a mais de 180 metros abaixo do gelo. Onde se pensava que apenas podiam viver alguns micróbios estavam, afinal, animais capazes de resistir a condições extremas: um anfípoda Lyssianasid, pequeno crustáceo marinho, parecido com um camarão, de oito centímetros de comprimento e cor de laranja e uma estranha espécie de medusa.

O achado que deixou os investigadores incrédulos aconteceu quando estes filmavam o interior de um bloco de gelo. De repente, uma pequena criatura aproximou-se e colocou-se sobre a câmara. Logo depois, os cientistas observaram um tentáculo que parecia o de uma medusa.


Robert Bindschadler, investigador da NASA, explica que não esperavam encontrar nada no bloco. O vídeo da descoberta será apresentado durante o encontro da União Geofísica Americana.

Esta descoberta levanta uma série de questões às quais os cientistas ainda não sabem responder. Como por exemplo, o que se encontra debaixo do gelo de planetas ou satélites.

A bióloga Stacy Kim, que colabora com a equipa da NASA, afirmou mesmo à comunicação social que não têm ideia do que se está a passar ali. Ela acredita que as criaturas encontradas habitavam mesmo aquele sítio, visto que estão a 19 quilómetros do mar aberto.

No entanto não se percebe como organismos tão complexos conseguem alimentar-se naquele lugar.
Fonte: http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=40746&op=all

Video NASA http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/antarctic-shrimp.html


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2010 às 18:16)

Mais uma prova de que a vida existe onde menos se espera.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2010 às 20:42)

Muito interessante!


----------

